# mini-zs looking for racers



## forgothowtowin (Aug 2, 2006)

hi im looking for miniz racers in knoxville tenn. i just got one and this things are cool and fast out of the box.and i know there is a lot of hop ups for themso if you have one let me know anyone THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR TIME PS. R/CMINIS ARE COOL :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## forgothowtowin (Aug 2, 2006)

still looking


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

we are looking for 1/18 mini z or xmod racers in okc


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

im looking for pplz in MN. sry man


----------



## ovalboy1 (Apr 4, 2005)

we race after friday nite at friend house call me at 423-647-2648 we get about 30 cars last friday nite


----------

